# Clock am/pm toggle



## Miamagoo (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi, I have a 2017 Rogue without navigation. Ive set my clock as far as hour and minutes, but can't seem to find how to toggle am/pm. Any help out there for this?:|


----------

